# GUtsy Gibbon Queries



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes its me iMav entering the Linux world with my first hard drive installation of a distro (previously used only live versions)

I got my gutsy gibbon CDs and i was gonna install it on a 24+1 gb partition (24 for the os and 1 for swap) but then devil told me that 2 gigs is sufficient so installed it on a 4+1 while i was installing he pmed saying that digit will be giving *DVDs* next month so here are my questions:

1. whats the difference in the cd and dvd contents
2. a little honest answer as i am short on hdd space how much should the partition space be
3. should i install the dvd version or the cd wala is fine (for the dvd 1 i will have to wait for digit to come out with it and will also have redo my partitions)

i hope u guys will help me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

1.nothing dvd is just cd+a lot of extra packages like codecs and softwares and what not.And I suggested you to increase your partition size from 4gb cos I think it won't be enough for full DVD install.

2.Delete some XXX stuff form your PC.....10gb should be enough.

3.We don't know whether the DVD they will be giving is going to be live one or alternate one,if its the alternate ones then you can add this dvd as your source in synaptic and install packages directly from it.But if its an Live dvd then youĺl have to install full DVD to install extra stuff._(wait for some expert opinion on this matter_


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have downloaded and distributed both i386 and 64-bit DVDs via torrent.
DVD is live.difference from cd is the no of packages included and the options available in boot prompt.u can use it as livecd,install from text installer(debian installer),or Ubiquity gui from live session and goes on.
proprietory codecs are not included in dvd.


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ could u answer my other questions as to the hdd requirements

and what are these packages normalyy 

and devil even if i delete that its as it is in a separate ntfs partition which i am not gonna touchit as it has all my games on it


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2007)

Never cut down on HDD space for Linux. You will NOT like it when the hard drive   fills up, cause its gonna be nasty.

Always keep a minimum of double the actual requirement needed as quoted during install. Like, 8 GB for Ubuntu, at least.

DVD contains CD + Main Component Repository Contents + Alternative Window Managers like KDE and XFCE.

CD is fine enough for starting with. DVD just has additional packages helpful for those without Internet. Apart from that, there is absolutely NO difference in installing from the CD or from the DVD.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey iMav the wait is not worth it man just install from cd and enjoy.Jab DVD aayegi tab ka tab dekha jayega.And you wont have to redo your partitioning...I mean just format your current gutsy(ext3 file system) partition and install the DVD on it.Thats it.

I am on a standard CD install now and I am loving it though compiz is having some problems with my onboard graphics so it is working in 'forced' mode for me but it will work perfectly on your 845mobo.

Again no less than 10gb home partition+1gb swap partition will do incase you decide to make it your primary OS.Did I tell you that gutsy features out of box ntfs read and write support.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 19, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Yes its me iMav entering the Linux world


 

jokes apart.


> 1. whats the difference in the cd and dvd contents


 dvd already comes with extra softwares/packages(linux term) so their wont be any necessity of installing softwares thru net.


> 2. a little honest answer as i am short on hdd space how much should the partition space be


 let me tell u my config for buntu... installed ubuntu on 4GB partition using the CD version & then later installed extra softwares thru net for which i could probably do everything except gaming on buntu... ultimately ~2.5GB is used.

Dvd version will require Total 8-9 GB which is more than enough for it.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

there is no need to install all the softwares!(few n00bs does that!)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

^hey paraka trying out every software is fun man.


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

@ vish: so in other words my current 4+1 is sufficient  also devil's post reminds me about ext2 & 3 i chose 2 as 1 of my fren who is a slax expert recommended 2 shud i do a re-format

and ya i can still increase it to 9+1 but the problem is that like my 20gig os x partition which i cant access using windows is pretty much useless i dont want the same thing to happen with my linux partition so im a little not sure as to what shud i do ....

these packages how big are they and could u link me to some of the "necessary" packages (prakash sir i want links )


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes but keeping them installed isn't. It bloats up the Apt DB size.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 19, 2007)

@praka, yes exactly.... even a cd version is more than enough for higher casual user.

@imav, 
4+1 is sufficient.
use ext3 parti


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2007)

You can access Linux partitions on Windows using an FS driver (EXT2FS).

And you should choose EXT3 which is basically just EXT2 + Journalling. Avoids fragmentation on your partition.

Edit: Gah, too much attention here. Am out, carry on.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

hey you can access linux partitions through windows using a little software which QwertyManiac mentioned recently so don't worry about it.But I don't know why would you like to access your linux partition through windows.


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

so that i can put stuff on it and access (read-write) it easily :roll:


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

offtopic:what is the use of installing to hdd if u have tried livecd?eh?for a casual user livecd satisfies.if ur not gonna use it why the pain?i never forget what gxsaurav does with starting the same questions and ended up in a "review" again ending up in flamewars.Is it worth for u imav?u shud stick with ur primary os.as u liked it more than anything.


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

i want to see whats the fuss about and how does 1 become geekier by using linux coz i know for sure u dont become cooler by using os x hell iv used it 

on a serious note ... i wanna actually try have been thinking of doing it for a long time but decided to dive in now .... so now can i have the links 

jab maango toh nahin dette jab nahin chahiyeh toh 3-4 aa jate ek post mein 

c'mon guys y being so mean to me its not as if i kicked linus where it hurts


----------



## mehulved (Nov 20, 2007)

AFAIK, you should be able to use Live DVD as a media too if you installed from it. I do surely remember installing build-essentials from the live cd after installation from the same CD.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

ah now thats like a good enough answer .... thanx a lot ... if things go well my next post will be from gutsy gibbon looking forward to compiz fusion if u guys cud list and link some other cool stuff or ur favs in linux please i wanna try it out

and i will be coming here with absolute childish questions so spare me and bear me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2007)

Sure, as long as you remember to search as well.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 20, 2007)

I suggest at least 8 GB for / and 1 GB for Swap.. Install from the CD.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

iv done a 10+1 and a i hva a question:

as compared to windows where hdd starts with 0 and partitions with 1 in linux both start with ) so is the partition sequence same as shown in gparted?

as in gparted a certain partition is shown at no. 5 so its address is hd0,5????

ok that was my last and final try with any linux distro - my genius and the "most secure" & "better" OS = 34 gigs of the best software & OS setups gone vanished into thin air  .... thanx for ur help guys .... i guess linux and me are not meant for each other


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 20, 2007)

Lolz dude,
Just cos u messed up durin installation doesnt make the distro crap.
I made my sis;(who by the way knows just enuf computing to browse sites and listen to music) install dreamlinux over the phone with minimal guidance.
She cud figure out most of what was written at the installer and even created the partitons with little help.
All it takes to install linux is patience and some common sense.

Regards,
ray


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

well not when ur trying to make a quad boot work 

and i didnot call it crap i hav equally blamed my genius for expecting too much from a very customizable OS


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 20, 2007)

Dude, u better try Linux in Virtual Machine. Thats the safest way to try linux....then u can proceed to install on real machine


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

linux is coming no where near any of my machines  .... me and linux are jinxed .... and im the 1 who loses so im gonna keep away from it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

LMAO man you fugged up in partitioning and now youŕe blaming linux.hehe.

I mean you cudn't recognise your partitions by looking at their type/space/filled space?Thats stupid IMO.

Anyways happy windowing.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

nope i did not mess up the partitioning  that im 101% sure  the drive that is gone is ntfs and i did not even hover my mouse over ntfs as a matter of fact while installing ntfs cant be selected


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

ok dude now will you please let us know the situation?The exact steps you followed and what exactly happened?Are you on windows now?You can try any recovery software.
Your full partition table would be appreciated.

If you dint touch it during partitioning then I am sure its some stupid windows problem thats why it is not shown by windows.You can try a bootable gparted cd.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

lol...linux scared him

I hav got 3 hdd
This is how i installed linux(ubuntu gutsy) and Xp on my rig:
1: Plug out all HDD
2: Plugged in one HDD and installed Xp
3: Plugged out first HDD and then plugged in the other HDD and installed Ubuntu
4: Lastly Plug in all HDDs, but make the one havin ubuntu as first boot device.

Booted to ubuntu and configured grub(menu.lst) to include xp boot partition.

That is the safest way and linux was never so much easy to configure


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

ah what did i do wat did i do ....

for 1 killed 4 mosquitoes; hardly slept and tried installing ubuntu in quad boot atleast 3 times

i had already created the partitions using gparted all seemd well and it did even boot once but ubuntu took over mbr which i did not want so repaired my boot menu using vista dvd

now at this point the hdd partitioning of 4+1 was something i had been discussing and i decided to go for a 10+1 (i had a 26gig free partition with nothing on it) so i made the 26 gig unallocated thru gparted and re-partitioned as 15+10+1 with 10 as ext3 and 1 gb swap and 15 as fat32 and i installed ubuntu this time i chose the the partition where i wanted grub to install*

*this was needed as i am using easybcd and easybcd allows me to boot into os x vista xp and even linux from 1 boot menu - as of now os x is wrking on my pc so theres no reason why linux wudnt wrk (the software claims to boot into linux not me doing any rnd here)

so i did that and tried to boot into linux didnt work so i went back to vista dis-heartened continuing with my left over work when i realised that i was missing something in my computer and that was the status bar of my software partition 

@t159 i did that for os x coz i thought os x wud be more freaky and tricky but it was a hell lot more simpler than ubuntu in all manners of installing


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> for 1 killed 4 mosquitoes.....


Just 4?You should have killed more.



> ... but ubuntu took over mbr which i did not want so repaired my boot menu using vista dvd


That was stupid to do everybody in this world knows grub is far better than windows boot manager.grub detects all your windows installs without any problems and setting up a dual/triple/quad boot is as easy as nothing.I dunn about OS X though never tried it.When I installed gutsy it even imported my setting from My XP MCE install(all the documents and wallpaper et al)



> @t159 i did that for os x coz i thought os x wud be more freaky and tricky but it was a hell lot more simpler than ubuntu in all manners of installing


iMav seriously man don tell me you found gutsy install tough....its just 1.2.3 and done!!You boot up using live cd....double click install icon....some basic questions.....one main(/) parttion+1 swap partition....done.


BTW do you know you can make 4 primary partitions in a hard disk and OS requires primary partitions to install.

Anyways I am sure your 'lost' partition isn't actually lost but somehow not shown.You'll recover all your data if you're smart enough.

One more things Other OS like solaris(I have its DVD if you want) and PC BSD are waiting for you.Make your system octa boot or something.lols.(xp+vista+os x+ubuntu+solaris+bsd+...)


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Just 4?You should have killed more.


 i dont like killing any1 or anything but ubuntus frustration and their biting made me do it feel sorry for them i hope they dont come back like OM prakash makhija 


			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> iMav seriously man don tell me you found gutsy install tough....its just 1.2.3 and done!!You boot up using live cd....double click install icon....some basic questions.....one main(/) parttion+1 swap partition....done.


 atleast i did not loose 34 gigs of softwares


			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Anyways I am sure your 'lost' partition isn't actually lost but somehow not shown.You'll recover all your data if you're smart enough.


 woich try kar raha hoon


			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> One more things Other OS like solaris(I have its DVD if you want) and PC BSD are waiting for you.Make your system octa boot or something.lols.(xp+vista+os x+ubuntu+solaris+bsd+...)


 abey kyon meri bhavnaon k saath khel raha hai idhar pehle hi lag gaye hain


----------



## din (Nov 20, 2007)

@iMav

I messed up my win partitions just like you.. But only difference is, that was about 6 yr back, it was RH 6.1 or so, I was a total noob, even about computers and while installing, I was not sure what to do and messed up win install many times.

But to be frank (no, no offence at all), installing Ubuntu created problems ? ? Really man, this is unbelievable !!!! Thats the easiest distro in the world from my experience. I installed it 2-3 weeks back in my lappy and everything went very smooth, just like *The_Devil_Himself* said, it is as easy as 1-2-3. I was also lil worried as a lot of important data was in lappy, but no problems at all.

Linux will not mess up your parition, thats sure and 100% guaranteed. It is something while you used the parition tool.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> abey kyon meri bhavnaon k saath khel raha hai idhar pehle hi lag gaye hain


lol...i hav lost partitions many times,sometime low level defragment, too much fiddling with HDD cable, accidently deleting a partition out of sheer confidence, sometime windows disk mgmt displayed 130Gb of free space in one my HDD even when there was no way to get 20Gb free. 
And then recoverd all data(97%) from those messed up partitons

Be patient nothing will happen to ur data unless u format it low level

Recently one of my HDD crashed and now am on XP. damn got some bad sectors, though recoverd the data(by thumping on the HDD) but am low on space until the RMA copy arrives.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 20, 2007)

Should I give u one "LINK" for partition recovery s/w iMav ??


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Should I give u one "LINK" for partition recovery s/w iMav ??


yeah sure


----------



## Garbage (Nov 20, 2007)

So, here is the link..

you can download TeskDisk from here.
It's a Open Source Software.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

ok porblem solved everything was saved nothing lost courtesy the great windows all hail windows 

now what had gone wrong:

as i suspected my genius - i had given the location for grub as (hd0,*4*) which should have actually been (hd0,*7*) doing so resulted in grub being loaded on the partition i lost whose partition tables grub totally fugged so it wasnt showing 

now what helped was the great windows as it has better and wider acceptance and software support so i simply called up my friend who previously lost a lot data as his dicks crashed a couple of times he gave me partition doctor - installed it fixed the boot of the specific partition everything fine and then went back to ubuntu re-installed it with hd0,7 and went back to vista edited its boot loader now i have vista's boot loader as primary and then when i select ubuntu it goes into ubuntu's loader and voila here i am posting my first ubuntu post


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

voila enjoy your ubuntu install.

And thanks for letting us know your stupid acts.


> as i suspected my *stupidity* - i had given the location for grub as (hd0,4) which should have actually been (hd0,7) doing so resulted in grub being loaded on the partition i lost whose partition tables grub totally fugged so it wasnt showing


----------



## din (Nov 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> .. so i simply called up my friend who previously lost a lot data as his *dicks* crashed a couple of times he gave me partition *doctor*



Poor guy  But thats singular or plural ? 

LOL, was kidding, anyway happy it is all ok. I am sure you will love Ubuntu.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

LMAO.....nice catch din.hehehehehe.....falls off chair laughing


----------



## kalpik (Nov 20, 2007)

WOAH! HAhahaahahahahahahaha! Lol!!! hahahahahahahaa


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

seems like ubuntu doesnt rectify the bugs:

*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/restricted-manager/+bug/134918


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

congratulations !
Now try exploring the open source realm, u wont get disappointed for most cases.

Try out compiz-fusion.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> seems like ubuntu doesnt rectify the bugs:
> 
> *bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/restricted-manager/+bug/134918


yeah i faced the same with gutsy but then a little google landed up with a quick solution of enabling alk repositories in synaptic


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2007)

Huh? Gutsy comes with those repos auto-enabled now. Have you got an issue?

That bug is given High priority already, fixes will be out by a month more.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

didnt for me ... i got the same error then changed the respos dwnldd fresh ones now my fx 5200 drivers have been dwldd and will be rebooting soon


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 20, 2007)

I am having a problem.... When I try booting the PC after a little process (I see lotte text going upward on my screen  hehe) System hangs... Nothing next. Is it a hardware problem?... Dont have any other os other then gutsy to check.





			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Huh? Gutsy comes with those repos auto-enabled now. Have you got an issue?
> 
> That bug is given High priority already, fixes will be out by a month more.



Finally Avatar change kar hii liyee... No problem... Iski bhi copy karta hoon.  Tu Tiger to mai Lion.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

it happens when u install gutsy without net connection, it throws an error saying some updates cant be done.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

+1

opk seems like ubuntu is simply not gonna work with me like a nice os please dont blame for cursing me it just doesnt work for me properly problem after problem

1. it just freezes all of a sudden which it also did quite a few times when i was using the live version mostly does so when i have firefox also working but its mostly working from login so cant actually say

2. i installed nvidia drivers now when i rebooted my samsung just gives a black screen with a box going up and down saying not optimised mode i went into the recovery mode and then saw that my optimised mode is not listed (1280x1024 @ 60Hz) no display only comes ....

any idea as to why does it freeze is there any ctrl+alt+delete equivalent here for ubuntu ??? and what to do abt my drivers


----------



## vish786 (Nov 20, 2007)

after first few post felt ur intentions were to start  another flaming thread. *www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/frech/o050.gif...


----------



## bikdel (Nov 20, 2007)

man even i installed fedora 3,years ago when i was 14 and no problems at all...

got no issues and was really enjoying the software bundle .. then one day the hard disk crashed and could not think of using it again... not because of Fedora but just because my dad believed it was me who messed up with the PC 

anyways good luck all linux-newbies


----------



## din (Nov 20, 2007)

@iMav

If you really need help and if you really want to try linux, explain the problems you faced and other people will sure help you.

But if you go on praising Win and MS too much (just like - a few posts back, in same thread), that also in the open-source section, members may not be that interested to help you. You may not be doing it intensionally, but when things are not working for you, do not jump into conclusion that Win is the best or Lin is not at al easy. There are a lot of people in this section who use Lin for uite sometime and experiementing on Linux. So if you really need help, ask for it and people will sure help.

First you need more patience, Ubuntu works on the fly for most hardwares, but there may be exceptions, where you will need to configure lil bit to make things work. 

Anyway, continue experiemtns without prejudice. Happy Linuxing


----------



## mehulved (Nov 21, 2007)

remove ubuntu from your PC's fast, it's a spyware
Source - *www.shelleytherepublican.com/2007/11/20/satanic-ubuntu-linux-what-more-do-you-need-to-know.aspx


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2007)

+1

imav remove buntu, surely this time you would lose your precious data.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 21, 2007)

lolz


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

thats what i first itself said  .imav and linux wont go..


			
				iomavo said:
			
		

> any idea as to why does it freeze is there any ctrl+alt+delete equivalent here for ubuntu ??? and what to do abt my drivers


 there is no ctrl+alt+delete.press ctrl+alt+f1...f6 for a virtual terminal 
regarding wrong resolution.u need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf Section "Screen" for correct resolution u want.(u can make a nvidia compatible xorg.conf using nvidia-xconfig if u have installed it.
also in gnome menu system>preferences>screen resolution u can set correct resolution later when X is available.



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> remove ubuntu from your PC's fast, it's a spyware
> Source - *www.shelleytherepublican.com/2007/11/20/satanic-ubuntu-linux-what-more-do-you-need-to-know.aspx


 @mehulved:reading the comment parts rocks!now i know why americans lacks something!!i remember someone posted this blog last year too.showing a genuine M$ BSOD as Linux crashing  i appreciate her or his knowledge.
I doubt people can be this much stupid!


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah remove ubuntu, thats the only possible solution for u.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> thats what i first itself said  .imav and linux wont go..
> there is no ctrl+alt+delete.press ctrl+alt+f1...f6 for a virtual terminal
> regarding wrong resolution.u need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf Section "Screen" for correct resolution u want


 
The Live CD detects my monitor & gfx card fine. Will a native install work this way too?


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea it will work the same way.
Thats one reason for having live cd's.
Checking if the h/w ur havin works properly before u install it.

Regards,
ray


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> thats what i first itself said  .imav and linux wont go..
> there is no ctrl+alt+delete.press ctrl+alt+f1...f6 for a virtual terminal
> regarding wrong resolution.u need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf Section "Screen" for correct resolution u want.(u can make a nvidia compatible xorg.conf using nvidia-xconfig if u have installed it.
> also in gnome menu system>preferences>screen resolution u can set correct resolution later when X is available.


 see for the gnome thing thats what i said when i first booted into it (even the live) it took a 1600 something reso so i went and changed it to my required reso but when i went into restricted drivers it showed nvidia drivers werent being used i changed the respos it downloaded the drivers and then i rebooted now when i rebooted and whent into normal ubuntu it just showed a black screen with not optimum reso (thats samsung) so i went into recovery mode and then to system>preferences>screen resolution where i was really surprised to see that 1024x768 was the max available and 50 something Hz was the max whereas ine is 60Hz .... so my question is how come installing drivers reduced available options in screen reso menu .... and how do get the required options along with the drivers 

also to all i aint starting any flame wars im a n00b into the linux word and am having a hard time with it and i just didnt spend 48 hours to make it work that now i will un-install it .... if u guys can help which from linux pro posts all over the forum u should be able to i will be thankful and owe u a favor


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

^make sure /etc/X11/xorg.conf section device contains driver as "nvidia".also install nvidia-settings from synaptic or in terminal sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.screen resolution shown in gnome with nvidia 3d drivers are wrong.nvidia-settings shows the real res and other options.


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^make sure /etc/X11/xorg.conf section device contains driver as "nvidia".also install nvidia-settings from synaptic or in terminal sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.screen resolution shown in gnome with nvidia 3d drivers are wrong.nvidia-settings shows the real res and other options.


as of now i have disabled nvidia from restricted device manager

for xorg.conf u want me to go thru terminal

 sorry sir thoda english mein bolo na .... btw in synaptic i chose and upgraded everything .... and any idea why its freezing .... coz windows is also on the same hdd on a diffrerent partition but its not (os x is on a different hdd so uska lafda nahi hai)


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes,
Open the terminal and type

```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cong
```

There you should see if the drivers section contains "nvidia" as the driver.
If not u might have to reinstall nvidia drivers.

Also install nvidia-settings to configure ur nvidia gfx card.

```
sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
```
You could also use synaptic to do the same,but terminal is faster IMO.

Regards,
ray


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

windows on another partition has nothing to do with linux.
press alt+f2 to run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look what i suggested.edit as u needed and save.esp the resolution part.
u need to update synaptic by pressing reload while internet is ON.
go to packages area and find/check nvidia-glx-new,nvidia-settings are installed.these are needed.nvidia drivers gives all the options as in windows drivers.
while nvidia-settings is a package which u need to install to get options regarding nvidia 3D proprietory driver.
as nvidia and amd ati have their own proprietory drivers,Xorg wont go nice with them at first.so that is why these problems.i said "nvidia" esp because their is an oss driver called "nv" too.so, make sure.
u can refer my nvidia xorg.conf for options regarding section "device" only

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT]"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Busid           "PCI:1:0:0"
        Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "S/T 57/56E/V"
        Option          "DPMS"
EndSection


Section "Extensions"
      Option "Composite" "enable"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Device          "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT]"
        Monitor         "S/T 57/56E/V"
        Defaultdepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
#edit below to ur needed resolution.
                Modes   "800x600" 
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "Default Layout"
        screen          "Default Screen"
        Inputdevice     "Generic Keyboard"
        Inputdevice     "Configured Mouse"
EndSection
```
 google for nvidia+xorg.conf for a detailed xorg.conf.

have explained without using terminal.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 21, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread but can a xorg.conf be copied off the web and just pasted into the respective file in our system for optimal configuration? I ask cause somewhere down the line I selected to only use resolutions up to 1024x768 and now I have all resolutions up to 1024x768 and nothing above that. Should I try getting one then using it provided I can find the respective file for an XFX 8600 gt?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

^yes.you can.thats what most does  but make sure resolution,options like twin monitors,wacom tablet options etc are commented out with a "#".


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2007)

@exx_2000, yes that can be done for any file, but make sure to backup your original files even if file content look almost identical.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 21, 2007)

So basically iMav and me can search the internet for the respective cards xorg.conf and then copy the nvidia section to it? While leaving the others as is?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2007)

you 'll have to check them whether they work or not, if they do work, u can use them.


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

i remmebr this xorg.conf thing i did back when i was trying out slax .... lets see what hapens

ok guys there is something seriously wrong here its freezing more often, only the mouse moves hdd light doesnt glow; nothing else works - even the ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2007)

looking at the way iMav is suffering this miserabily, I would like to ask him one thing:

are you 100% sure that you installed the right version of ubuntu? if you are on PPC, problems like that are bound to hapen with the standard ubuntu. I would suggest a fresh reinstall in the same partition after formatting it, then we can try to tackle the problem from issue#1.

and this time keep GRUB, for god's sake. don't modify anything and then report back. all observations. no unprofessional changes.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2007)

Never seen a case of only mouse moving and rest X not working


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> looking at the way iMav is suffering this miserabily, I would like to ask him one thing:
> 
> are you 100% sure that you installed the right version of ubuntu? if you are on PPC, problems like that are bound to hapen with the standard ubuntu. I would suggest a fresh reinstall in the same partition after formatting it, then we can try to tackle the problem from issue#1.
> 
> and this time keep GRUB, for god's sake. don't modify anything and then report back. all observations. no unprofessional changes.


 i should be having ur user title 

grub is there only difference grub is being launched from vista's boot loader 

and what is PPC as is pocket pc or power pc either ways im on a normal pc and do i really need to go thru the installation again i dont mind but 

@qwerty trust me thats what is happening only my mouse moves but nothing else happens no clicks no nothing even the red hdd light doesnt glow ... it was happening in the live version as well and happnd twice during installations (i did a fresh install after that as i had to do a reboot)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2007)

@iMav: I have a friend who did the reinstall, took proper help and guidence, then had a fully working ubuntu...

anyway, the vista boot loader has many issues. glad you are not facing them

have you thought of buying a new HDD?

and what about going to nVidia's site for help???


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

for 1 im using easybcd and secondly as of now iv disabled nvidia's drivers but the freezing is what is first to be solved it just freezes for some reason any way to figure out what might be causing the problem


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2007)

You disabled nVidia drivers? That's the reason then!


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

reason for what for the hanging? that would mean that the live was also hanging coz of no nvidia drivers  how come default drivers of ubuntu causing it to hang


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2007)

Used to happen on 6.10 and earlier time drivers. Yours is not a bug I can locate, even in the vast database of Launchpad. Cause nVidia fixed everything for all old cards, only new cards sometimes suffer X issues.

By the way, I hope your PC isn't too hot. Does Ctrl + Alt + Backspace get you go the login screen once it hangs? If not its definitely overheat.


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

how come only ubuntu feels the heat yaar ... osx; xp & vista wrking fine  btw  didnt try the login screen wala thing but i tried to launch the terminal using ctrl+alt+f1 - didnt wrk


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> how come only ubuntu feels the heat yaar ... osx; xp & vista wrking fine  btw  didnt try the login screen wala thing but i tried to launch the terminal using ctrl+alt+f1 - didnt wrk


try out from Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6

Ctrl+Atl+F7 is the graphical one

It seems to be an issue with ur graphics driver, pobably today i will be gettin my HDD and will install gutsy and xp afresh. Will be of some help then


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

this is what i have wen nvidia is disabled in restricted device manager

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
	Driver		"nv"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
	HorizSync	30-70
	VertRefresh	50-160
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection
```

i have re-enabled now and will reboot i have installed nvidia-settings but could u tell me how do i get into them and and change any settings if required 

i re-enabled it and rebooted now again something very funny is happening - its running in low gfx mode  only 800x600 & 640x480  im already loving ubuntu


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

press alt+f2 to get run dialog box.inside type "nvidia-settings" without quotes.use nvidia drivers for 3D.while "nv" driver u use is open source 2D driver.

as with hanging of X and mouse working,i can think only of kernel issue regarding ram.my suggestion if ur on a intel-pc(x86) install from  synaptic linux-image-2.6.22-xx-386 or ur on amd64 pc,install the amd version of kernel.most prolly ur using linux-image-generic.it should work well.you can open a terminal(applications>Accsries>terminal) and run "sudo depmod -ae" once
BTW,how  much RAM do u have?does ubuntu detects ur total RAM?open terminal and run "free -m" and post the o/p here.


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

manan@manan-desktop:~$ free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:           502        425         77          0         11        232
-/+ buffers/cache:        181        321
Swap:         1027          0       1027

i have 512 ddr  so isthe hanging because of ram ....  and yeah running nvidia-settings gies me nothing just 5 checkboxes

ok 1 more thing synaptic shows quite a huge list wen i search for nvidia but most of them are empty boxes or green only a few star marked

nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev and also nvidia-glx-new are not installed and if i mark them for installation they say additional steps required: un-install nvidia settings 

i just chked my screen & gfx section and it shows it is using vesa drviers  and if i select nvidia fx series i the whole screen becomes like ur tv when no channel is coming


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2007)

SO much work to get a graphics card & monitor working, gosh...


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

it looks like what ever problems im facing are courtesy my gfx card drivers ....


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> it looks like what ever problems im facing are courtesy my gfx card drivers ....


I had similar issue with my Geforce 6600 256MB AGP, damn screen was always garbled except for few instances.

Removed the external gfx card and viola it started at normal resolution

But now am on GMA X3000, no worries by default am getting normal resolution as 1280x1024  at 60Hz.

Guess Praka, Mehul and Infra will help u find a way out, and do put up ur question in ubuntuforums(search there first).

*Are you moeknows in ubuntuforum ?

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80314

*ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606072

*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910







*


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2007)

My advice to manan, reset everything releated to graphics back to installation or LiveCD default of Ubuntu & restart. I hope there is something like system restore or safe mode in Linux


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2007)

looks like envy's script will solve ur problem:

*www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2692395


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> *Are you moeknows in ubuntuforum ?
> 
> *


 no but thanks for vindicating me  btw the envy script did not work i hav re-installed ubuntu and will try again 

*Finally* i got the bloody thing to work  ok now compiz fusion lets see what u can do


----------



## bikdel (Nov 22, 2007)

congrats... +1 for your dedication despite being proved a fanboy... lolz. 

no offenses here  
get along and post some screenshots....


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2007)

guys any idea on how do i turn off show file extensions ....


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

in Gnome menu System>preferncs>File management
Nautilus is the name of file manager in Gnome,while in Kde it is Konqueror,kruzader or dolphin.


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2007)

already searched there no such option


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> already searched there no such option



there is no option of hiding extensions in gnome, its just a windows thingy.

linux recognizes file by their descriptor.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2007)

Linux has no need of extensions really. Hiding extensions is the WORST thing Windows does. On Linux, you see them cause they are just a part of file name and don't mean anything more than that. 

99% of the time the OS always knows what file is to be opened with what. So you can get rid of all extensions just by renaming them out and they'd still work just as fine as before.

Kinda similar to OSX as well I guess.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

You may find these links to jazz up ur desktop:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24415

And for compiz-fusion
1) its already installed in gutsy by default
2) just install compiz-fusion manager by copy/pasting these lines in terminal

    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
3) then follow this page(remember the 2nd page, not first one)

       *www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-ati-mobility-radeon-9200-p2


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 22, 2007)

congrats iMav.Now enjoy your ubuntu install with compiz fusion.Do try out the 3d cube and other plugins.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

now @imav rename ur Ubuntu install to Windows in Grub,I'd like to see whether u convert or not!


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ wont make a difference coz as it is im launching grub via vista's boot loader 

@t159: thanx a lot man for the links and ur help

@QWERTY: im just in a good mood right now so i wont reply


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2007)

I didn't ask you to nor do I care if you do, whatever. Just pointed out that Nautilus has no way to hide extensions. No one ever filed a Feature Request either.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

@iomaovo:u shud be kept "bandh" at Canonical office for one month


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2007)

bhai log suggest some good audio player which can play mp3s also why cant ubuntu play mp3s out of the box


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

mp3 means license charges to Francoffer Inst.so most distros dont bundle prop. plugins.u can install ubuntu-restricted to have mp3 play.
good mp3 player is exaile.also rhythmbox,amarok(kde),banshee,beep media player or audcious(winamp lookalike for converts).install w32codecs for wma,wmv play.search synaptic for details.also update synaptic db.
*ubuntuguide.org


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 22, 2007)

@iMav:get amarok its awesome.Though it is kde based but it works on gnome as well.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2007)

Get this player called Listen [Screenshot] or get Banshee [Screenshot].

Note: Click on the Player names to get them installed without hassles.

Also do click this: Ubuntu Codecs + Multimedia before you install any of the other players.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

exaile is amarok on Gnome.amarok will drag in Gnome as it is for kde.amarok also installs hell lotta kde dependencies   to have it installed!.


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Also do click this: Ubuntu Codecs + Multimedia before you install any of the other players.


 thanx a lot for the link 

where are these files downloaded so that i can copy them for backup


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 22, 2007)

/var/cache/apt

Am I right guys?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes */var/cache/apt/archives*.

Use APTonCD for backup purposes, its much easier.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> exaile is amarok on Gnome.amarok will drag in Gnome as it is for kde.amarok also installs hell lotta kde dependencies   to have it installed!.


+1 for exaile


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Qwerty when I click your APTonCD link it says "can not find 'aptoncd'" whats wrong?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2007)

No idea. Are your repository lists fine? Works for me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 22, 2007)

now its working after selecting and refreshing lists in synaptic.Thanks.

downloaded and installed aptoncd(just 138kb).


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 22, 2007)

I was checking Linux mint today, it looks better then Ubuntu. What should I download for a VM install on physical HD? I mean, why is ubuntu better then Linux Mint?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ yeah,linuxmint daryna is great.
it is just a modified version of GG with improved look,bugs fixed and some programs and features added.
it is better than GG.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 22, 2007)

@imav
Total Guide for gutsy... follow it one can pretty much(infact much more) do everything.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

linux mint leeches from ubuntu community and makes a buggy multimedia enabled distro.the ppl behind mint doesnot fear sueing i suppose for carrying plugins proprietory ones as in Freespire does too.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I was checking Linux mint today, it looks better then Ubuntu. What should I download for a VM install on physical HD? I mean, why is ubuntu better then Linux Mint?


yeah distro looks cool but lacks community support.

Ubuntu has the largest community support.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> @imav
> Total Guide for gutsy... follow it one can pretty much(infact much more) do everything.


how can i forget ubuntu wiki ? nice u hav mentioned it


----------



## vish786 (Nov 23, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> yeah distro looks cool but lacks community support.
> 
> Ubuntu has the largest community support.
> 
> ...



community support, i'm in direct contact with one of its developer... its greater than community support.(better to have one master around than 1000 ppl )


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

and we are in contact with u


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> and we are in contact with u


lol..
did u get compiz-fusion working ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

so its like we are in contact with each other and the developers.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

@t159: ya its working and im still getting my way around how to launch some of the effects however enabling the fade etc is causing my system to go slow


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @t159: ya its working and im still getting my way around how to launch some of the effects however enabling the fade etc is causing my system to go slow


yeah fade, blur and reflection may cause corrupt textures and worse effets.
Water effect is also heavy on GMA X3000 but should work with Nvidia cards as they have proper openGL support.

In my case enablinh reflection causes windows border go away..invisble


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2007)

I am assuming that since the base of Linux mint is ubuntu & it uses Ubuntu resporatories, means if something is applicable to Ubuntu, it is applicable to Linux Mint too, right? Like driver path & settings etc..

anyway, i have never used XFCE so I m downloading the XFCE edition.



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> yeah fade, blur and reflection may cause corrupt textures and worse effets.
> Water effect is also heavy on GMA X3000 but should work with Nvidia cards as they have proper openGL support.
> 
> In my case enablinh reflection causes windows border go away..invisble



What the....then why were u all saying "Copiz fusion works fine even on low end cards?" If it can't work on GMA X3000 then how do u say it works fine in Intel Extreme graphics 2 ?


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

ok could some 1 confirm to me that if create a package backup using atopcd then i can re-install the package without a net conx?


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I am assuming that since the base of Linux mint is ubuntu & it uses Ubuntu resporatories, means if something is applicable to Ubuntu, it is applicable to Linux Mint too, right? Like driver path & settings etc..
> 
> anyway, i have never used XFCE so I m downloading the XFCE edition.
> 
> ...



All the effects works on GMA X3000, but some openGL heavy effects (which are more of an eye candy than utility like water effect and blur effects) hav some driver incompatibility.

Its not that GMA X3000 is not capable, its just that drivers are not fully exploited. Blame the intel team. Though am happy cuz water effect is really a waste.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

for me water and fire work fine but others like blur; slow mo; fade in fade out dont work theyreally slow the whole thing down


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

I got all these effects with nvidia card  but frankly,installing compiz alone is worth for a regular user which helps as with usefulness.while compiz-fusion are those extra plugins(beryl) which can do all those effects which I never want 
yes,for casual users compiz-fusion may be fun,
and yes the resource i have when i ran beryl on my onboard gfx gma900? i got 256MB RAM only and beryl ran fine.but remember i  cant achieve all those plugins working.it takes RAM.but most 3D ran fine with onboard intel.
yes,compiz is really light on resources while compiz-fusion is the one with bell and whistles bundled-compiz-fusion is erstwhile beryl merged to compiz.
compiz-fusion too can work with low resources if u disable unwanted effects.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2007)

My MX4000 (Just an inch better than IEG2) could pull off everything smooth on Beryl except the Water effects which probably needed some shaders or something.

And effects work on all cards and chipsets. Even the ones that have been blacklisted (X3100, a couple of ATi) have guides around to make it work. But hey, your fsckin Aero would REFUSE to run thanks to its elitism and lazy code.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> All the effects works on GMA X3000, but some openGL heavy effects hav some driver incompatibility.


 
Like I asked before, didn't u guys said that Compiz-Fusion works fine even on Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (865G ) or GMA 900/950.? What happened now? How did slowness came into account all of a sudden



> Its not that GMA X3000 is not capable, its just that drivers are not fully exploited. Blame the intel team. Though am happy cuz water effect is really a waste.


 
GMA X3000 is fairly new & very capable of running Compiz & Aero as far as capability is concerned. What about old graphics card?

Qwerty

Just like water effect is heavy on resources, Aero is also heave on resources


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

QWERTY tell me anout the atoponcd thing yaar ... if i create a backup on cd can i install extract all the packages without a net conx?

i installed emerald theme manager and dwnldd some theme and installed them using the run command: emerald --replace now how do i go back to the defulat


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav - Yes you will be able to, without any issues (If all the downloaded packages are in the ISO).

And try re-logging for the second problem. Or simply try *metacity --replace*.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> QWERTY tell me anout the atoponcd thing yaar ... if i create a backup on cd can i install extract all the packages without a net conx?


arre bhai yahi to kaam hai uska.Din't you see the restore option when you start aptoncd?Just insert your backup CD and click restore and voila it restores all your deb files in /apt/archive folder which can be installed from synaptic package manager without net connection.Actually synaptic looks in your archive folder before downloading anything.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> arre bhai yahi to kaam hai uska.Din't you see the restore option when you start aptoncd?Just insert your backup CD and click restore and voila it restores all your deb files in /apt/archive folder which can be installed from synaptic package manager without net connection.Actually synaptic looks in your archive folder before downloading anything.


 the thing is iv been told and read that even if i try to use atoponcd it will require a net conx to chk something and all  so was confirming



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> iMav - Yes you will be able to, without any issues (If all the downloaded packages are in the ISO).
> 
> And try re-logging for the second problem. Or simply try *metacity --replace*.


 thank u


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

that chk something you are told is I think source lists updates.Dunno for sure.And it is no way related to your apton backups the chk is just to update the list of new\upgraded softwares available for download(of course free of cost).


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

guys how do i install this

*code.google.com/p/musictracker/


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 23, 2007)

> Like I asked before, didn't u guys said that Compiz-Fusion works fine even on Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (865G ) or GMA 900/950.? What happened now? How did slowness came into account all of a sudden



The reason most likely he will experience a bog down is because he doesn't have direct rendering enabled or the proper drivers or whatever its called in Ubuntu to utilize the effects. In other words it would be asking a new display card to display 1280x1024 in Windows without/or after removing the drivers. I have tested water effects and stuff on an nVidia and it works perfectly. I don't have access to an GMA 3000 . However I will try on the 865 and get back  .


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

hey qwerty if use the metacity --replace command it disables cf effects


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Qwerty
> 
> Just like water effect is heavy on resources, Aero is also heave on resources


Water's heavy on resources?  What resources?


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> Arey everythin runs smoooth here on my 915 mobo on board 900GMA.....ekdum maska......watereffect and fire paint etc


 so the problem is with GMA X3000 drivers direct rendering

Dunno when intel guys come with direct rendering enabled drivers, may be then i will set video mode to openGL and not XV



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Water's heavy on resources?  What resources?


water effect utilizes openGL heavily and intel GMA X3000 is blacklisted in compiz-fusion cuz of driver support.

I just find a workaround using SKIP_CHECKS=true or something (dont remember exact command as am not on linux cuz my HDD crashed )like that into compiz cnfig file.

So water effects and snow effects were real slow, like slideshow


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 23, 2007)

Intel GFX cards (above GMA900) are "blacklisted" due to lack of proper driver support from Intel. The water effects run fine (a bit slow but workable) on one of GeForce 440MX with 64MB RAM at my friends place!!! Blur slows down the system too much, tho. But as somebody said the Water and Fire plugins are a waste. I don't see their use as anything but screensaver.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

so...a vanilla compiz is best for systems with low resources.dont go for fancy items!


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

guys which cd/dvd burner for ubuntu also a daemon tools alternative for loading iso's and nrgs 

also it takes a lot of time while booting showing - checking file systems fsck (or something) 1. something


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Acetoneiso is good for mounting nrg's
ISO images can be mounted by default in ubuntu
and for checking filesystems prob...edit ur /etc/fstab file
google for more details


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

ah! thanx .... for any1 esle try this: *wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck

also which cd/dvd burner is a good alternative to the gr8 nero


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

K3B - Nero in *nux


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> K3B - Nero in *nux


 hmm its nice thanks


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

infact nerolinux is there(got $$?) 
and Gnomebaker,brasero are nice too and fits well with Gnome.
u can edit isos using isomaster.
u shud consider installing sun-java6-plugins for sun jre support
u can install latest flashplayer 9beta(place libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ )rather than old plugin.just research.
u can install timidity+plugins(soundfonts!) for MIDI playback
u can try nrg2iso for .nrg files.
u can install sensors-applet+hddtemp or hardware-monitor for showing processor,mobo,hdd and other temperatures,volts etc in ur *gnome-panel*.
u have to install lm_sensors to do that.also install smartmontools for enabling custom smart options.
u can install pulseaudio server for better sound quality.
u can install xdialog for gtk popup dialogues(to ask question) when some packages are installed.
u can install ....wait *@imeow*!already slept..oops!


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> infact nerolinux is there(got $$?)
> and Gnomebaker,brasero are nice too and fits well with Gnome.
> u can edit isos using isomaster.
> u shud consider installing sun-java6-plugins for sun jre support
> ...


 man iv been doing this for the past 3 days installing installing and only installing but hey if i got and the list just continues ... OMG!!! vbtw i already installed flashplayer had some flickr albums to view


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^ it'd have been much better if you'd got the Ubuntu DVD.


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

but im having fun .... windows made me dull ... sab kuch aaramse aur easily ho jata hai ... 

btw otherthan that aptoncd is there any way of backing up the entire drive and then pasting it on a new 1 and re-configuring the syste


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

*www.partimage.org/
*freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 25, 2007)

> btw otherthan that aptoncd is there any way of backing up the entire drive and then pasting it on a new 1 and re-configuring the syste



You could copy all the deb files in your /var/cache/apt folder if I recall correctly. But you might want to wait for someone to confirm.


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ thats wat aptoncd does  correct me if im wrong; im asking is there any way by which my current tweaked theme; the awn settings everything can be carried to another system?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

somethign like norton ghost eh?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

If its user specific, then simply archive /home/<username> folder (including all hidden files). Jus extract them to the new location and voila! everything is intact: icons, themes, cursors, awn settings, emails, firefox/opera settings and almost every per user setting and software! 

Its always better to haf a separate /home and /var partitions so that if you haf more than 1 distro then all those mentioned above (/home) could be shared across the same version software. It also helps, in case, you are formatting the root partition to perform a fresh install.


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

so if i install gutsy on another system; restore my packages using aptoncd and then copy the user folder then its done ... same as this machine will be on that machine 

and didnt quite get ur second para


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> so if i install gutsy on another system; restore my packages using aptoncd and then copy the user folder then its done ... same as this machine will be on that machine


Yes  But of corz you will need to install the downloaded packages thru Synaptic after mounting the AptOnCD ISO. Also for the config files to be intact ensure that the version number is same (in case you are installing a different disto). Coz the developers may change folder structure or change in config file structure etc. (Tho this is rare unless the version no. gap is too much)



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and didnt quite get ur second para


Analogy: Common Program Files, My Documents etc. across two Windows versions. Get it?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

@infra_dude:I think the entire linux partition ("/") can be dd'ed to another partition which is bigger to accomodate  even better if the linux partition is below 4.2GB or so it can be dumped into a dvd too right ? or wrong


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^ Yeah, thats rite Prakash


----------



## vish786 (Nov 25, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @infra_dude:I think the entire linux partition ("/") can be dd'ed to another partition which is bigger to accomodate  even better if the linux partition is below 4.2GB or so it can be dumped into a dvd too right ? or wrong



thats why we have _chroot_


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

^dude,chroot is for servers and for recovering operations on / linux partitions.what i am trying to say is that u can use dd,diskdump utility to have the partition backed up  see "man dd" or for corrput cd/dvd recovery use "dd_rescue" read man dd_rescue for more details.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

guys im still unable to send files over bluetooth to and from my fone .... from my fone it says cant send files and there is no option of sending files from the comp i have installed obex but still cant get it to work ... any 1 know how to ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

This guide will help you: *news.softpedia.com/news/Transfer-Files-With-Bluetooth-on-Ubuntu-47565.shtml


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

thanx for the link it works for sending from pc to mobile but the mobile says unnable to connect wen i try to send from fone to pc


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 26, 2007)

gr8, even bluetooth support is not there out of the box , now don't say there are license restrictions for this too...lolz...

Guess it is revealed now how much better "out of the box experience" Ubuntu provides over Vista. U have to work  for 10 days to get it to work first


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

^^^ I've already mentioned that point in the "Review" thread by iMav. BT support is out of the box. The only problem is the interface to configure needs to be install. You don't need any driver or anything for 99% of BT hardware.

Those were the only BT packages I needed to install. Everything works great wid my SE phone, even Remote control!

Mebbe there's some problem wid the settings in your phone. You may wanna check that out.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Mebbe there's some problem wid the settings in your phone. You may wanna check that out.


 kya yaar ... its working when i send files to other fones and windows


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 26, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> The only problem is the interface to configure needs to be install.


 
Again, this means bad out of the box support for bluetooth. U need to install various packages first to get it to work. Can u transfer files to & fro without installing those packages first?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

^^^ Bhai mere, kindly bother to read my post in the "other" thread. I've mentioned it clearly that this is one of the "genuine" flaws in Ubuntu!

Kindly, do not turn this thread into an OS war again.

Out of the box *support* and Out of the *experience* are two different things!

@iMav
I dunno if this has something to do wid nokia phone. But my SE phone and even Moto phones work flawlessly (file transfer, BT HID etc.) by just installing the packages mentioned in that article.

I guess in Windows you've installed some BT stack (Widcomm or Bluesoleil). Mebbe they take care of some settings or there mebbe some settings to be done on the comp which these software do by themselves. Just check for BT options in System > Prefs menu (in case something needs to be set, or if the discovery is set to OFF).


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ iv dwnldd the packages given in the add/remove panel also they have obex support .... and exx my fone is a fone that can pwn the ifone in features any day: nokia 6600


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 27, 2007)

> and exx my fone is a fone that can pwn the ifone in features any day: nokia 6600



I don't recall me saying anything about your phone other than* But anyway whats your phone model out of curiosity.*  I only have a Nokia 6681 I  think the capabilities are the same so I dont understand why mines would work while yours would not.

Since you think that I am lying I would like to post you some screen-shots. Please note uploading this on a dialup is kind of a pain. 

*Link1: Recognizing the Device *
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/5539/screenshotmj5.th.png

*Link2: Showing the Device*
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/6899/screenshot1lg4.th.png

*Link3: Browsing the Phone *
*img104.imageshack.us/img104/7991/screenshot2ic3.th.png

*Link4: One of my folders*
*img127.imageshack.us/img127/954/screenshot3sv4.th.png

*Link5: Yay I uploaded a txt file there. *
*img50.imageshack.us/img50/9408/screenshot4zt1.th.png

The only package you need to check for if I read right is gnome-vfs-obexftp. If you have that than try obexfs. I'm sorry in advance if you already did that from the links or posts mentioned above but I'm not going to go through the whole thread on my connection at the moment. Maybe at work tomorrow.



> Again, this means bad out of the box support for bluetooth. U need to install various packages first to get it to work. Can u transfer files to & fro without installing those packages first?



Yes . If you don't contribute helping a post then why degrade it at all?


----------



## din (Nov 27, 2007)

Offtopic :

I didn't contribute anything in this thread, so please feel free to delete this post - totally off topic, but couldn't resist.



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Yes . If you don't contribute helping a post then why degrade it at all?


Exactly. By reading his posts it is very clear whats his intension !!!!

And one thing surprises me - iMav seems to be a *good boy* at least in the OSS section (may be temporary ? lol), hes not listening to gx at all (wow, am I dreaming?).

GX, this thread is not for listing what Ubuntu miss, what Ubuntu can't do, how to compare the resource usage of Ubuntu to Vista etc. If you really want to do such a comparision, why not starting one in the fight section instead ?

You can see in the OSS section, things are way different. See how many replies / suggestions / how much help iMav got (176 posts and 1,423 views in a short span of time and almost all posts except mine and yours, are really helpful too). Keep that spirit. If you can't contribute something to this thread, there is absolutely no need to post at all !


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Since you think that I am lying I would like to post you some screen-shots. Please note uploading this on a dialup is kind of a pain.


 i dont need proofs that it works i need some options to fiddle around o make my fone and pc communicate


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 27, 2007)

> The only package you need to check for if I read right is gnome-vfs-obexftp



Do you have this package installed or not?

(Removed double post)

Before trying the link below I recommend this one. *www.hingston.demon.co.uk/mike/nokia6680.html
This works flawlessly in my scenario. 

By the way check out this also *multisync.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?Nokia6600Instructions


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 27, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> there is no need to install all the softwares!(few n00bs does that!)



Ahhhh you hurt my feelings (lol)


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 27, 2007)

gr8, Ubuntu 7.10 & Linux Mint 4.0 LiveCD refuses to boot here.I get a black screen with white cursor then the whole screen goes black & nothing happens


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah you don't have to get it working. Its of no use to you, your monitor isn't properly connected. 

ed: again <"cleaned">


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2007)

gr8, literally

And that was BSOD (black screen of death)  for fanboys


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

gx gfx card issue .... 99.9% boot without gfx card and see


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2007)

<cleaned for gx's monitor slot>


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^ Kindly keep it clean, Harsh 

@GX
Are you using SATA drives? Some SATA controllers haf problems. If I remember rite you haf an nVidia 6600. That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2007)

Gah, whatever. Dunno why you guys are helping these <cleanly-presented> people when you do know the ultimate result.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 27, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> gr8, Ubuntu 7.10 & Linux Mint 4.0 LiveCD refuses to boot here.I get a black screen with white cursor then the whole screen goes black & nothing happens


Sometimes, if you have just 256MB of RAM, this can happen as well, but please answer @infra's question too.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Gah, whatever. Dunno why you guys are helping these <cleanly-presented> people when you do know the ultimate result.


 You send a strong message to "them" by NOT being like "them" 



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Sometimes, if you have just 256MB of RAM, this can happen as well, but please answer @infra's question too.


If I again remember rite, he has 1.5GB RAM. So that shouldn't be problem for him.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 27, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Gah, whatever. Dunno why you guys are helping these <cleanly-presented> people when you do know the ultimate result.



Lets not be 'open source', 'closed minds'.. lets me open minded and help out regardless of what their intentions are.


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

gx speakers ka volume increase karo and hear if u can hear sound coming


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> gx speakers ka volume increase karo and hear if u can hear sound coming


Abe, yeh kya keh raha hai? His machine is not booting, audio kahan se aayega??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 27, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Abe, yeh kya keh raha hai? His machine is not booting, audio kahan se aayega??



I guess because he sees a cursor, he wanted to check if it was a graphics card issue.


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

will come to know whether display is fugged coz for me also my display wudnt show but sound wud come in other words it wold me that my dear 5200 was not feeling comfortable with gutsy baby


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^ If thats the case then even the cursor won't be visible.

@GX
Can you try pressing Ctrl + Alt + 1 and check if you can see anything?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 27, 2007)

@gx, have you tried to boot with the safe graphics option and see? the second on in the boot option i guess.

lol.. while we all are posting here to help him and asking him questions.. he's probably trying to figure out how to fix the black screen... he's not seeing what we're posting now..


----------



## bikdel (Nov 28, 2007)

> gr8, Ubuntu 7.10 & Linux Mint 4.0 LiveCD refuses to boot here.I get a black screen with white cursor then the whole screen goes black & nothing happens



was this just for a flame war?...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

if i ask what is the o/p of lspci by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 will he cooperate?NO,may be


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

hey guys any live writer alternative for gutsy


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> hey guys any live writer alternative for gutsy


live writer??
whats that thing?
if you are talking about burning application then nautilus-cd-burner is there
and if you want more advanced full featured burner wodim(CLI) is also there


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

abey live writer is a bloggin software from MS:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64007


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 29, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> abey live writer is a bloggin software from MS:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64007


lol.... the answer to your question is there in that thread itself.. lol  

Anways, incase you didn't read your own thread, here's the link: *blogtk.sourceforge.net/


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

i didnt go that down


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^ BTW, you don't need to compile it from sources. Its already there in the repos. Just install it via Synaptic or run this command in terminal: sudo apt-get install blogtk


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

ah thanks for that ....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

Its interface is not flashy as live writer, but a simple one


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

also setting it up is difficult live writer has a better walk through wizard


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

BloGTK said:
			
		

> The server URL should be in this form:
> '*www.yoursite.com/mt/mt-xmlrpc.cgi' (or '*www.blogger.com/api/RPC2'
> for Blogger users).


Also here are 5 bloggin software for OSS: *beans.seartipy.com/2007/11/12/desktop-blogging-editors-for-gnulinux-users/

Edit: 5 more software with flashier interface  *beans.seartipy.com/2007/11/15/five-more-desktop-blog-editors-for-gnulinux-users/


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> abey live writer is a bloggin software from MS:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64007


MS has changed the meaning of live


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

I checkout out most and the java apps are really fast and slick. Better looking that BloGTK with more features. Someone may like to review one of those?


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

thanx the first lot of was boring


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2007)

hey guys my font problem is still not rectified here im posting my font settings and the subsequent forum display .... plzz help

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/2084/screenshotmr0.th.png


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

here's my settings if it helps.These are the default settings and works great for me.
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5343/screenshot1xw2.th.png


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2007)

no good the thing the text that is bold on the forum looks fine but the 1 tht is normal isnt


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

^^with my settings too?Its working great here.

Maybe gutsy hates you.heh just joking.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ What fonts do you use? Post a screenshot here.


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ post #213


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 3, 2007)

No I meant, FF's font settings. Thats where you haf the problem, rite?


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry  below are 2 ff screenshots

1. my settings:

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/5962/screenshot1jz6.th.png

2. and second look at gx's reply the fonts when in bold and when in normal

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/5499/screenshotju7.th.png

i hope u get the difference


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 3, 2007)

Everything seems fine. But what has happend to the overall font? They look dizzy!!! The system wide font settings were fine in your previous screenshots.

I'm really clueless as to what you fugged up regarding font settings. Mebbe you should backup your bookmarks etc., and then delete ~/home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox folder to reset the settings. See if it helps you. 

Also try playing with Appearances > Fonts > Rendering.

You can also try resetting the fonts by gi or runnin th e command: sudo fc-cache and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config.

You may wanna read this guide too: *www.howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

Guys full fugged 

i changed my xorg.conf acc to infra's link and added the extra line

```
#    DisplaySize    338    270    # 1280x1024 96dpi
```

now i left my machine on for dwnlding a torrent and got up in the morning only to see a full black screen with a cursor blinking (cursor='_')

i did a hard reboot and chose ubuntu only to be given some text and 

grub>_

so i did a hard reboot again this time it gave me ubuntu's boot screen for some time and then again hung at full black screen and a blinking cursor .... i went back into xp and thought re-doing the xorg.conf changes only to find that i dont have write access to the drive 

wat to do


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

iMav

Install Ex2FS for WIndows, then u will be able to read & write the files of Linux partition provided that the file system is EXT2 or EXT3, then go to the path & edit the file in notepad then save.


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

i have it not being able to write it gives a message the volume is write protected i have changed the settings to allow me to write still


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

Yaar, changing the display size in xorg file won't render your machine unbootable! There is something else thats fugged up.

Jus try booting into recovery mode.


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

ok i somehow got it working i dont know how 

however today i went and spent 200/- on digit for ubuntu now how do i update install stuff with it on my existing ubuntu

guys chk out how the fonts are  i cant figure out whats wrong ...

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/1187/screenshotob7.th.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

i don't know about your fonts man .. but i give you a better idea to manage Bookmarks using only icons instead of name like digit forum .. check out screenshot !
hv fun .. cool idea right ?

*img40.picoodle.com/img/img40/5/12/5/t_Screenshotm_6be32d9.png


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

wtf the fonts are alright on ur machine and not on mine arre koi help karo yaar .. the net is also turning up nothing

i dont mind the bookmarks as long sa they are there


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

if you are talking about firefox fonts 
then press Ctrl + 0 in firefox .

i don't know about system fonts .. will see that later


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

what does ctrl+0 do it did nothing here 

i was playng around and i came across this in terminal:



> Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 2: no element found


any ideas

These are the contents of my font.conf


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
<!-- /etc/fonts/fonts.conf file to configure system font access -->
<fontconfig>

<!--
    DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.
    IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED.
    LOCAL CHANGES BELONG IN 'local.conf'.

    The intent of this standard configuration file is to be adequate for
    most environments.  If you have a reasonably normal environment and
    have found problems with this configuration, they are probably
    things that others will also want fixed.  Please submit any
    problems to the fontconfig bugzilla system located at fontconfig.org

    Note that the normal 'make install' procedure for fontconfig is to
    replace any existing fonts.conf file with the new version.  Place
    any local customizations in local.conf which this file references.

    Keith Packard
-->

<!-- Font directory list -->

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>
    <dir>/usr/share/X11/fonts</dir> <dir>/usr/local/share/fonts</dir>
    <dir>~/.fonts</dir>

<!-- Font cache directory list -->

    <cachedir>/var/cache/fontconfig</cachedir>
    <cachedir>~/.fontconfig</cachedir>

<!--
  Accept deprecated 'mono' alias, replacing it with 'monospace'
-->
    <match target="pattern">
        <test qual="any" name="family">
            <string>mono</string>
        </test>
        <edit name="family" mode="assign">
            <string>monospace</string>
        </edit>
    </match>

<!--
  Accept alternate 'sans serif' spelling, replacing it with 'sans-serif'
-->
    <match target="pattern">
        <test qual="any" name="family">
            <string>sans serif</string>
        </test>
        <edit name="family" mode="assign">
            <string>sans-serif</string>
        </edit>
    </match>

<!--
  Accept deprecated 'sans' alias, replacing it with 'sans-serif'
-->
    <match target="pattern">
        <test qual="any" name="family">
            <string>sans</string>
        </test>
        <edit name="family" mode="assign">
            <string>sans-serif</string>
        </edit>
    </match>

<!--
  Load local system customization file
-->
    <include ignore_missing="yes">conf.d</include>

    <config>
<!--
  These are the default Unicode chars that are expected to be blank
  in fonts.  All other blank chars are assumed to be broken and
  won't appear in the resulting charsets
 -->
        <blank>
            <int>0x0020</int>    <!-- SPACE -->
            <int>0x00A0</int>    <!-- NO-BREAK SPACE -->
            <int>0x00AD</int>    <!-- SOFT HYPHEN -->
            <int>0x034F</int>    <!-- COMBINING GRAPHEME JOINER -->
            <int>0x0600</int>    <!-- ARABIC NUMBER SIGN -->
            <int>0x0601</int>    <!-- ARABIC SIGN SANAH -->
            <int>0x0602</int>    <!-- ARABIC FOOTNOTE MARKER -->
            <int>0x0603</int>    <!-- ARABIC SIGN SAFHA -->
            <int>0x06DD</int>    <!-- ARABIC END OF AYAH -->
            <int>0x070F</int>    <!-- SYRIAC ABBREVIATION MARK -->
            <int>0x115F</int>    <!-- HANGUL CHOSEONG FILLER -->
            <int>0x1160</int>    <!-- HANGUL JUNGSEONG FILLER -->
            <int>0x1680</int>    <!-- OGHAM SPACE MARK -->
            <int>0x17B4</int>    <!-- KHMER VOWEL INHERENT AQ -->
            <int>0x17B5</int>    <!-- KHMER VOWEL INHERENT AA -->
            <int>0x180E</int>    <!-- MONGOLIAN VOWEL SEPARATOR -->
            <int>0x2000</int>    <!-- EN QUAD -->
            <int>0x2001</int>    <!-- EM QUAD -->
            <int>0x2002</int>    <!-- EN SPACE -->
            <int>0x2003</int>    <!-- EM SPACE -->
            <int>0x2004</int>    <!-- THREE-PER-EM SPACE -->
            <int>0x2005</int>    <!-- FOUR-PER-EM SPACE -->
            <int>0x2006</int>    <!-- SIX-PER-EM SPACE -->
            <int>0x2007</int>    <!-- FIGURE SPACE -->
            <int>0x2008</int>    <!-- PUNCTUATION SPACE -->
            <int>0x2009</int>    <!-- THIN SPACE -->
            <int>0x200A</int>    <!-- HAIR SPACE -->
            <int>0x200B</int>    <!-- ZERO WIDTH SPACE -->
            <int>0x200C</int>    <!-- ZERO WIDTH NON-JOINER -->
            <int>0x200D</int>    <!-- ZERO WIDTH JOINER -->
            <int>0x200E</int>    <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT MARK -->
            <int>0x200F</int>    <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT MARK -->
            <int>0x2028</int>    <!-- LINE SEPARATOR -->
            <int>0x2029</int>    <!-- PARAGRAPH SEPARATOR -->
            <int>0x202A</int>    <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT EMBEDDING -->
            <int>0x202B</int>    <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT EMBEDDING -->
            <int>0x202C</int>    <!-- POP DIRECTIONAL FORMATTING -->
            <int>0x202D</int>    <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT OVERRIDE -->
            <int>0x202E</int>    <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT OVERRIDE -->
            <int>0x202F</int>    <!-- NARROW NO-BREAK SPACE -->
            <int>0x205F</int>    <!-- MEDIUM MATHEMATICAL SPACE -->
            <int>0x2060</int>    <!-- WORD JOINER -->
            <int>0x2061</int>    <!-- FUNCTION APPLICATION -->
            <int>0x2062</int>    <!-- INVISIBLE TIMES -->
            <int>0x2063</int>    <!-- INVISIBLE SEPARATOR -->
            <int>0x206A</int>    <!-- INHIBIT SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->
            <int>0x206B</int>    <!-- ACTIVATE SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->
            <int>0x206C</int>    <!-- INHIBIT ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->
            <int>0x206D</int>    <!-- ACTIVATE ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->
            <int>0x206E</int>    <!-- NATIONAL DIGIT SHAPES -->
            <int>0x206F</int>    <!-- NOMINAL DIGIT SHAPES -->
            <int>0x3000</int>    <!-- IDEOGRAPHIC SPACE -->
            <int>0x3164</int>    <!-- HANGUL FILLER -->
            <int>0xFEFF</int>    <!-- ZERO WIDTH NO-BREAK SPACE -->
            <int>0xFFA0</int>    <!-- HALFWIDTH HANGUL FILLER -->
            <int>0xFFF9</int>    <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION ANCHOR -->
            <int>0xFFFA</int>    <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION SEPARATOR -->
            <int>0xFFFB</int>    <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION TERMINATOR -->
        </blank>
<!--
  Rescan configuration every 30 seconds when FcFontSetList is called
 -->
        <rescan>
            <int>30</int>
        </rescan>
    </config>

</fontconfig>
```


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 5, 2007)

try this if it helps
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

no good the fonts are still too thin and that is why they appear broken ... i came across a few sites which i i guess had font settings which made them look pretty good as compared to what i get on most sites like google; thinkdigit etc.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> no good the fonts are still too thin and that is why they appear broken ... i came across a few sites which i i guess had font settings which made them look pretty good as compared to what i get on most sites like google; thinkdigit etc.


Use apt-on CD and back up all your installed programs. Reinstall ubuntu with the new DVD you got. Install apt-on CD and reinstall all your programs back automatically. (should be possible within an hour)

You have to screw around couple of times before you can stop fiddling with settings in linux. Like we all mentioned, Linux is for geeks, so unless you know what setting you are fiddling with, never change it. Guess, you changed something somewhere which was not supposed to be changed. So, take this as a lesson and reinstall it. This is open source which means you can change almost any part of the OS and when you change something you don't know.. you end up in a situation where you are now at.

I had to reinstall twice before I learnt to keep my hand off the x.org conf file or keep several backups of it. So, take this as your first lesson and do what is mentioned above rather than wasting anymore time trying to figure it out as I can see you've already wasted more than 3 days on this.


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

the problem is only with browser fonts i tried opera too ... could some 1 tell all firefox folders and their location i will remove firefox and delete or folders and see ... 

however is there any way as in i do a re-install on the existing 1 and will not affect my current programs installed


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2007)

^are ur settings as below? :
*iup.in/img/praka123/Screenshot-22.png 

and am also using a nvidia card.if everything fails,use nvidia-settings(run it) and select enable font anti-aliasing and sharpness if ur card supports!  as the font menu in Gnome may not be able to resolve it .


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

i have set it to slight and subpixel and iv seen my x and gnome are to use 96dpi ... nvidia settings manager will see btw wehre do i get the nvidia manager  any idea abt the eroor i have mentinoned above


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2007)

"sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" or go to synaptic and select install it!then run "nvidia-settings".


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

ok i found this and did this ... what do u want me to do here:

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/4753/screenshotvw1.th.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

sudo apt-get remove firefox

after this delete: /home/<username>/.mozilla and/or /home/<username>/.firefox

then sudo apt-get install firefox

Of use Synaptic for both the package management tasks.


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

i knew this would happen coz i had seen that this does that ...

i dwnldd nvida-settings and it resulted in removal of nvidia drivers (new-glx) or whatever now no compiz howver im re-downloading nvidia drviers ... now

coming to the font problem again i popped in the live cd and i want surprised to see that all the fonts in firefox seemed to be beautiful in there .... now what should i edit guys help please ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

Jus reinstall FF.


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

na re na na 

no luck


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2007)

oops!am on Debian,and nvidia-settings was already there with nvidia-glx-new.  so,install nvidia-glx-new package  or from restricted manager.
and i have attached my xorg.conf for nvidia driver.it is more refined than the one made from nvidia-xconfig.try that and also tell me what resolution and frequency do u want to run Display?*edit the section "screen" and make sure u have only one entry-ur required resolution.*
after installation,run below command:

```
rm -r ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
```
 ^this will may be solve some problems!

and falkotimme explains fx-5200 on gutys below:
*www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200


----------



## iMav (Dec 6, 2007)

i think i will do are-install with the dvd given by digit but guys tellme how do i restore my apps using aptoncd iv come across numerous posts where ppl havnt been able to restore their apps


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

make a backup of ur /var/cache/apt/archives for later use.
OR
make a remastered copy. 
*www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys


----------



## iMav (Dec 6, 2007)

ok i fugged up big time 

i came across a post on ubuntu forums where people complained of the same problem i had of firefox and gutsy it seemed that they were facing this problem because of msstcorefont and they said that un-installing the fonts would rectify the problem so i went ahead and un-installed the fonts ab sab gaya i come to the login screen it flashes and then i get a black screen with a stop notice but i cant read anything as it has rectangles i click on what i assume is OK but same thing


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

^  
now,what?
u have to boot livecd,mount ur ubuntu partition in hdd,chroot,install corefonts and any other fonts u messed up,running dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig fontconfig-config!enjoy!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 6, 2007)

i predict iMav will also give up linux soon, much like gx


----------



## iMav (Dec 6, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i predict iMav will also give up linux soon, much like gx


 na he had hard disk issues .... i still need more reasons to love my windows 

coming to the topic at hand jeshtha could u tell me what commands i need to punch to change the root to my hard disk partition


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

^can u cop up with it?then :
run ubuntu livecd,mount ur ubuntu hdd / partition.open terminal:

```
sudo mount /dev/sdax  /mnt
```
where sdax is ur / partition of ubuntu hdd.
then:
then go to :

```
cd  /mnt/home/urname/
```
remove .fonts directory(incase u have fonts in this directory,backup those fonts)

```
rm -r /mnt/urname/.fonts/
```
also remove,

```
rm -r /mnt/urname/.gconf/
```
Now,

```
chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
```
and:

```
mount /proc
```
now make sure u have *internet ON *on ur livecd!

```
sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts xfonts-100dpi xfonts-base xfonts-scalable xfonts-75dpi xfonts-encodings xfonts-utils  --reinstall
```

now run below command:

```
sudo dpk-reconfigure fontconfig-config
```
^select the appropriate one.if u have LCD monitor,select Subpixel rendering.
then reboot and try booting ubuntu from hdd.try ur luck!.if this fails,the next solution rather than searching for every "." files is to remove .gnome2 directory also.


----------



## iMav (Dec 6, 2007)

ah thanks a lot will do it tonight ... thank u


```
ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/home/manan$ chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt: Operation not permitted
```
 im getting this and it did not find a fonts directory


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

prepend "sudo" so,

```
sudo chroot /dev/sdax /mnt/
```


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ah thanks a lot will do it tonight ... thank u
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


see whenever you get a error like "Operation not permitted" or "Permission denied" use sudo in front of the command


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

ok done i got ubuntu back into working condition though had a quite a few hiccups in the way ... however ff fonts are still screwed man this is really annoying .... how do u guys get this fixed man .... what the hell it took 1 hour to get things to normal lost all customization re-did em and ff fonts are still the same aarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh

hey guys any ideas on why this:


			
				terminal said:
			
		

> manan@manan-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
> Cleaning up font configuration of fontconfig...
> Cleaning up category cid..
> Cleaning up category truetype..
> ...




```
/usr/share/fonts: caching, 0 fonts, 3 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/X11: caching, 0 fonts, 6 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi: /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi: failed to write cache
caching, 358 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi: /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi: failed to write cache
caching, 358 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1: /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1: failed to write cache
caching, 8 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings: /usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings: failed to write cache
caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings/large: /usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings/large: failed to write cache
caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc: /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc: failed to write cache
caching, 55 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/X11/util: /usr/share/fonts/X11/util: failed to write cache
caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype: /usr/share/fonts/truetype: failed to write cache
caching, 0 fonts, 16 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/arphic: caching, 1 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/custom: caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont: caching, 12 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/kochi: caching, 4 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts: failed to write cache
caching, 60 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice: caching, 1 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/thai: caching, 27 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-arabeyes: caching, 39 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera: caching, 10 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu: caching, 21 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-gentium: caching, 4 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-indic-fonts-core: caching, 11 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-lao: caching, 1 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-malayalam-fonts: caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-mgopen: caching, 16 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/truetype/unfonts: caching, 4 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/type1: caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs
/usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts: caching, 35 fonts, 0 dirs
/usr/share/X11/fonts: skipping, no such directory
/usr/local/share/fonts: caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d: caching, 0 fonts, 24 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/A: caching, 16 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/B: caching, 12 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/C: caching, 11 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/D: caching, 25 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/E: caching, 1 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/F: caching, 13 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/G: caching, 14 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/H: caching, 3 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/I: caching, 1 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/J: caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/K: caching, 4 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/L: caching, 8 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/M: caching, 21 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/N: caching, 25 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/O: caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/P: caching, 3 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/R: caching, 3 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/S: caching, 5 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/T: caching, 24 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/U: caching, 13 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/V: caching, 5 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/W: caching, 1 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/m: caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/u: caching, 1 fonts, 0 dirs
/var/cache/fontconfig: cleaning cache directory
fc-cache: failed
```

also chk this out in this screenshot look at the color our mod shantanu is in ... the green is something else:

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/7415/screenshot1py2.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

did u :

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure [b]fontconfig-config[/b]
```
 and 
	
	



```
sudo fc-cache -fv
```


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

yes i did do the first command however i tried the second and still everything is failing


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

now i can imagine only:

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure defoma
```
and  
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall defoma fontconfig fontconfig-config
```
 where u messed? 
then try 
	
	



```
sudo fc-cache -fv
```
also restart system and boot into ubuntu again.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

going thru hardships, nice try iMav, i appreciate that


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

its still saying the same error failed to write to cache failed failed failed wtf .... get that avatar of urs to stop dancing its increasing the frustration levels drastically one here everything is failing and then this avatar of urs dancing 

hardships ... ya get those teeth in


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

Try this one if the problem is firefox specific (searched a while now and got this).

Inf firefox goto options>content>fonts
uncheck the checkbox having label "allow pages to choose their own fonts, instead of my selections above"

see if it helps


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

that helps but the problem is then all pages have the system fonts and not the 1 the website has  if u know what i mean


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> that helps but the problem is then all pages have the system fonts and not the 1 the website has  if u know what i mean


yeah thats a workaround until the sure fix


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

> /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi: /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi: failed to write cache
> caching, 358 fonts, 0 dirs
> /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi: /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi: failed to write cache
> caching, 358 fonts, 0 dirs
> ...


^^^this shows some installation steps are not finished or pending.try
"sudo apt-get install -f" ,"dpkg --configure --pending"
and make sure ur /etc/hostname file contains 127.0.0.1 <hostnam> there.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 7, 2007)

@iMav, I told you long back to do this:



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Use apt-on CD and back up all your installed programs. Reinstall ubuntu with the new DVD you got. Install apt-on CD and reinstall all your programs back automatically. (should be possible within an hour)
> 
> You have to screw around couple of times before you can stop fiddling with settings in linux. Like we all mentioned, Linux is for geeks, so unless you know what setting you are fiddling with, never change it. Guess, you changed something somewhere which was not supposed to be changed. So, take this as a lesson and reinstall it. This is open source which means you can change almost any part of the OS and when you change something you don't know.. you end up in a situation where you are now at.
> 
> I had to reinstall twice before I learnt to keep my hand off the x.org conf file or keep several backups of it. So, take this as your first lesson and do what is mentioned above rather than wasting anymore time trying to figure it out as I can see you've already wasted more than 3 days on this.


But I guess you've wasted enough time with which you could have reinstalled 10 times over. Seems like it's ROYALLY Screwed somewhere, so better do what I suggested, or yes, you can keep trying as @praka has given all the possible advises.


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ i guess so but i was hoping to get something to work without having to re-install everything


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ i guess so but i was hoping to get something to work without having to re-install everything



Well, I get your point but I think it's royally screwed somewhere or it simply doesn't like you

Actaully just backing up using AptOnCD and installing it automatically using that isn't that hard or going to take that long. Just make sure you save your home folder to a different partition as well.


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

i took a flyback backup too  so will do it this weekend


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

try :
for firefox font:
go to about:config
font.FreeType2.enable=true


----------



## iMav (Dec 31, 2007)

hey guys any idea on how to speed up the boot process its taking too much time IMHO


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

Disable services & components which load on bootup, Like disable CUPS if u don't have a printer.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Boot-Up Manager *is a Perl-Gtk2 application to handle runlevels configuration of any debian derivative system. With this program the user will easily start and stop boot-up scripts, without the necessity to handle thru complex links and permissions.
> 
> Boot-Up Manager has been developed and tested on Ubuntu, but as it only relies on Perl-Gtk2 libraries, it can be run on any Debian-like system.


Click to install Boot-Up Manager


----------



## iMav (Dec 31, 2007)

hmmm thanks will try it out


----------



## Akshay (Jan 4, 2008)

@praka, gary n odr experts 

I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon (which had come with dec. issue of DIGIT) on my intel based (Dual core + 945 M/B.) desktop. 

I access internet thru netgear modem cum wireless router. In ubuntu, if I use FF, I can access the net without any problems and I get gud speed. But whenevr I try to download smb drivers (or any other drivers) for file sharing, I get this message - 

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/3474/smbsj0.th.png

On selecting install services, I get foll. error - 



> Please insert the disk labeled:
> Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)
> in drive /cdrom/



I am even not able to download thru synaptics package manager. I didnt face this prb with Ubuntu 7.04


----------



## praka123 (Jan 4, 2008)

^i think gnome-system-tools is what ur trying(services-admin?) and it clearly shows need to install it from ubuntu cd.if u dont have ubuntu cd/dvd,try downloading from apt-get(internet).samba et all are the dependencies.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 5, 2008)

just remove the installation media from your sources list, as the packages digit DVD are messed up, i got this error too. IMO digit should bundle it as a ISO file or a plain DVD.

follow this


> System>adminstration>software sources>Ubuntu software TAB: Untick  cdrom rom with Ubuntu 7.10 'gutsy gibbon'



now it will promt to reload the package list after that , try again, it will download directly from internet.

btw, who is the expert you are addressing?
i hope its not me


----------



## Akshay (Jan 5, 2008)

Trying out the solutions.. 

@gary

IMO u ppl r experts in linux as most of my queries hav been solved by u all n most of the queries required gud knowledge of linux....


----------



## Akshay (Jan 15, 2008)

I have installed the drivers now - smb & nfs. Now my problem is dat I cant open office files in ubuntu over the network. It gives me "General internet error has occured" error.

Evn in linux mint I faced the same problem but not in ubuntu 7.04. So wht is the solution for this..


----------



## kadal27 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: GUtsy Gibbon Queries - adding software*

I tried to play avi, mpg etc. files and ubuntu itself asked and tried to install required codecs (or so) and prompted me to insert the disc labelled as "Ubuntu 7.10_Gutsy Gibbon_Release i386(20071017)".  It repeated the same dialogue eventhough I popped the digit dvd.
How to create a bootable ubuntu dvd from digit dvd?
How to add software?
My BSNL Broadband works fine with ubuntu.  But my HP1020 does not print.  Please help me to configure it.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2008)

^^1: Use the suggestion by gary in Post#275 to disable the prompt.
2: The Ubuntu DVD does not contain any codecs afaik.
3: The Digit DVD is already bootable. Isnt it?
4:Use Synaptic Package Manager or Add/Remove to install softwares. [Systems>Administration>Synaptic]. Search and install. Make sure you enable Multiverse, Restricted, Universe reposotories from Software Sources. Then Reload Synaptic and install softwares including Multimedia Codecs.


----------



## iMav (Apr 7, 2008)

hey guys ubuntu stopped booting 

it shows the boot screen then shows the blank screen with blinking cursor (like always) and then stops at that

i tried the recovery console thing and then it stopped at: loading boot something (etc/rc.local) and stops at that does not go beyond that

i have not changed any system files in my memory .... any ideas


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2008)

rc.local is used to execute scripts at the starting of session.

see what all entries are there in rc.local
generally a vanilla rc.local hav a exit 0 entry





> nano /etc/rc.local


----------



## iMav (Apr 7, 2008)

rc.local said:
			
		

> #!/bin/sh -e
> #
> # rc.local
> #
> ...



contents of my rc.local, also gutsy gibbon live cd not working


----------



## mediator (Apr 7, 2008)

Test ur RAM.


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2008)

rc.local looks fine

then the very next line after this is the culprit, i will try to see what comes in my start up log file


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

WHen you boot, 

Press *ALT + F2*, is it does show yo something error then, PLease say the exact error.

else press ALT + F8.
Now is will show you some error
write it down & paste it here


----------



## iMav (Apr 7, 2008)

alt+f2 allows me terminal access and after i type startx i get a 2 line error which iv written but cant find the paper i ran the mem test in the boot menu and surprisingly my screen gets totally screwed up i tried to start my comp with 2 other ram modules from another machines but it wont boot, but if i use them with the ram module currently being used they work  im stumped


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

what say ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> alt+f2 allows me terminal access and after i type startx i get a 2 line error which iv written but cant find the paper i ran the mem test in the boot menu and surprisingly my screen gets totally screwed up i tried to start my comp with 2 other ram modules from another machines but it wont boot, but if i use them with the ram module currently being used they work  im stumped


 


T159 said:


> what say ?


 
my interpretation 

"alt+f2 allows me terminal access and after I type startx, I get a 2 line error which I have written down in a piece of paper which I cant find at the moment.. I ran the mem test in the boot menu. surprisingly my screen gets totally screwed up. I tried to start my comp with 2 ram modules from another pc but it wont boot. *But if I use one of my ram sticks with the one from the other system they work fine*..  I'm stumped"

I guess that is what he means  


_


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

guys i still haven't found a solution, my guess is that due to the absence of my gfx card the config seems to be having some problem, i had fx 5200 previously which has now died and i have buried it, how do manually remove the entries and settings of this card that are already there.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2008)

@imav-Leave gusty,use Hardy.It's much better!


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

thank you for the suggestion but that is not what i am looking for


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

are you still stuck on firefox fonts issue?  and what graphics card you use now?
Had you tried mac4lin earlier?then,remove following files in /etc/fonts/ directory.

```
[B]alias.conf  local.conf  misc.conf  msfonts-rules.conf[/B]
```
reconfigure :

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig fontconfig-config
```
then, do a "sudo fc-cache -fv".
Hope u r using nvidia gfx card now.


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

firefox issue is un-solved as a matter of fact i left it as it is, the thing is now i can't get into linux, the boot screen is shown, then I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor (this is usual) but after the blinking cursor screen my login screen comes but not anymore. I had fx5200 previously and have now removed it and am on intel onboard graphics, but I think the graphic card config is not removed as a result I am not getting the GUI, I had checked last week and I was getting access to terminal but not into the GUI mode, even startx does not work.

so what I want to try is remove the fx5200 settings manually via windows (Ext2Fsd)


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

if your card is removed,then have you edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf driver to onboard gfx card ?(intel???)
also,there is not much any settings specific to nvidia except changing the driver in xorg.conf.
you may like to remove nvidia driver later(sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings).

I think you should boot without usplash and quiet option.
for that when your pc boots,select from grub,gutsy option=>press "e"=>select "kernel /boot/vmlinuz...." line=>press "e" again.now browse into the end of that line.
remove "quiet splash" options by backspace.
Press ENTER.Press "B" to boot.

when system finishes booting,press CTRL+ALT+F2 and login into a pseudo terminal.
then,run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
select intel as driver.give the Displays horizontal and vertical freq if u know that.
now do this:
"sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` "
that will solve hopefully.also,firefox font rendering problem will be solved with intel drivers as that workaround is for drivers except ati and nvidia propreitary drivers.

TRY and reply


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ k will try and reply


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2008)

try hardy, its no more ape


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

i remember where that came from


----------



## gary4gar (May 1, 2008)

hehe


----------

